# Ionic Gold in Filters



## rusty (May 18, 2013)

I gathered up all my used filters then added these to a large flask covering them with distilled water the added enough sulfuric acid to acidify before introducing zinc.

In this experiment I'm hoping that the ionic gold will convert to metallic gold before incinerating the filters thus reducing my losses. 

It's my belief that metallic gold will withstand the high temperatures during incineration over iconic gold.

Thoughts!!!


----------



## total-resale (May 18, 2013)

I wonder how much is actually in them... what type of filters do you use?
I have a beaker full of used filters, was thinking of throwing them in an hcl / clorox batch and straining.

I agree with your thought that the larger mass should feel less obligated to be carried away.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 18, 2013)

Thoughts....I think, if you would have pulverized the paper, mixed it until completely homogene, you could have made two batches and could tell us, which process gives lesser losses.


----------



## rusty (May 18, 2013)

The jury is still deliberating, I currently have some mud in the pressure filter once it's discharging clean clear water I'm going to check this over very carefully for any residue ionic gold.

It may just be that under pressure the stray ions could coagulate as the pressurized water slowly passes through the filter. 

The only way I'm able to see the ionic gold is by using the camera flash without my overhead lighting on, it has to total darkness in order to show the stray ions which show up purple in any pictures taken.

I'm using several types of filters, coffee filters 4 to 5 papers each filter, then some heavy filter paper from the Wine Arts store, these I custom cut to fit the pressure filter.

The zinc does work, a black precipitate formed on my bar.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 18, 2013)

rusty said:


> It may just be that under pressure the stray ions could coagulate as the pressurized water slowly passes through the filter.
> 
> The only way I'm able to see the ionic gold is by using the camera flash without my overhead lighting on, it has to total darkness in order to show the stray ions which show up purple in any pictures taken.


Rusty,

I must not understand what you're talking about. My understanding of an ion is an atom or a molecule with a negative or positive charge. I'm not sure how you can see ionic gold, with or without a flash. When you mention purple, I believe you're talking about colloidal gold. Colloidal gold has been reduced to metalic gold and is no longer an ion.

I know you've been at this longer than I have, so if I'm misunderstanding what you mean, please let me know.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rusty (May 18, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > It may just be that under pressure the stray ions could coagulate as the pressurized water slowly passes through the filter.
> ...



Au(III) (auric) is a common oxidation state, and is illustrated by gold(III) chloride, Au2Cl6. The gold atom centers in Au(III) complexes, like other d8 compounds, are typically square planar, with chemical bonds that have both covalent and ionic character.

Full article, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold


The kinetics of redox reaction of gold(III) chloride complex ions with l-ascorbic acid http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0020169312006147


----------



## Palladium (May 18, 2013)

Boil the filters in NaOh ?


----------



## moose7802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering if there was any type of follow up as to how each process worked, or which one worked best with minimal loss? Thanks to all the senior members and everyone else for so much great info it's like everything you could ask or want to know is right here!!! 

Thanks again, 
Tyler Z


----------

